# Best weapons for 3 scouting Sentinels?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Autocannons seem ideal for their potential anti-anything, but with such a limited range they can not hide in cover and reliably reach anything.

Lascannons are expensive, especially on BS3 AV10 vehicles, but have the range to sit and snipe.

Missile launchers have the flexibility of the autocannon but with greater range.

HF are out.

Or do you just stick with the S6 Heavy 3 multilaser? Cheap and cheerful, should average at least 1 hit, good at anti AV10 - which is what it should be getting at - and anti-infantry, with a decent range?

Advice much appreciated - experience even more so.

Thanks guys!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

They all have their uses, and it just depends on the target as to what's effective, and what niche you want to fill within your list..anti-transport/infantry etc.

When I use Scouts I take AC's (what's your issue with its range - 48" is the same as LC/Missiles) and endeavour to get side/rear shots on Transports.

Multi-Lasers are fine if you want a cheaper option and don't field Chimeras with them (which should never happen).

HF's are very good in CoD/terrain heavy games.

Scouts with LC's are ok in squadrons of 2/3 because then its multiple shots firing at the one target...same goes with Missiles.

All the long-ranged weapons also help with augmenting a gunline's firepower as well if you want, although that suits Armoured ones moreso than Scouts because you want to use that ability.

The Armoured Sentinels do make better tar-pits because of the extra AV value, but I think they're too expensive and not worth the cost over a Scout. If I was to take them it would be with a PC, but again I take Plasma elsewhere in my lists already.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks HOBO. For some reason I read Autocannon and thought Assault Cannon!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Ha..now an AssCan Sentinel would be waaaay cool


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Autocannons and if you're feeling spicy, hunter-killer missiles for outflanking sentinels.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I was about to say Multi-Meltas, but forgot they were Elysian only =(.

I'd go for a Heavy Flamer and a couple of Autocannons. Decent Anti Transport and enough to stop light enemies closing to stop the walkers firing.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Autocannon + hunterkiller missile seems like a good punch for the bucks. 3 hard shots in the side armour of a transport/random other vehicle isnt something to ignore


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

This really comes down to the age old question... Are you looking to kill a specific enemy?or are you looking to take on anyone? If you need more anti AV go lascannon. If you need more anti-infantry go heavy flamer. If you don't know who you're facing, go with missiles! 

HK missiles work good with scout sentinels *IF* you've got the points to spare.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

HOBO said:


> Multi-Lasers are fine if you want a cheaper option and don't field Chimeras with them (which should never happen).


why not have multi lasers on chimeras?


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

@ the Autarch: I think he means you should have always Chimeras, and at least some of them should have Multilasers.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Indeed. Chimmies should happen, and multilasers+HF should abound. Yeah, verily, and side armor shall never be pointed towards you, and troops that get to close shall burn to a crisp.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

reubiedoo said:


> @ the Autarch: I think he means you should have always Chimeras, and at least some of them should have Multilasers.


Exactly, well almost...they should always have Multi-lasers.


----------

